# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Geotech Fabric question

## dmac

A question on using Geotech fabric. 
The situation;
I have an area about 5M x 12M beside the shed that is mostly clay. Ive put AG pipe in, with the fabric and drainage gravel wrapped up in a trench and  and more gravel on top to semi level the area. its now draining quite well.
I want to finish the area with decomposed granite and was going to bring in road base to cover and level the clay and gravel and to compact the area first. 
My question;
Do I put the Geotech fabric over the clay, so under the road base or on top of the road base and under the decomposed granite ?

----------


## Bart1080

Hey Dmac,   
Wouldn't  bother with the geo textile as there is really noting to gain by doing so. 
With the crushed rock base (assume compacted), I'd be ensuring you have you slopes right to drain away or to a pit.

----------


## dmac

Thanks Bart, after the 125mm of rain the other day it has drained pretty well, so once it firms up again I'll take your advi*c*e and compact the road base straight over the top then decomposed granite over the top of that. 
The other side of the shed has a similar area that I still need to trench and drain, it's a boggy mess atm. 
Dave.

----------

